# Want to try Vista SP2 beta?



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

give it a go by running the batch file below you need to do a bunch of updates until it shows up but you will know when your getting close the first update will be named

Vista SP2 Servicing Stack Update Build 16497 for x64 (KB955430)

the second update will be SP2 itself weighing in at around 400mb the official title of that according to my update log is

Vista SP2 Build 16497 for x64 (KB948465)

its pretty stable and adds support for like blue tooth bluray for WMP and some other stuff here is a list very short though


Windows Vista SP2 adds Windows Search 4.0 for faster and improved relevancy in searches. 
Windows Vista SP2 contains the Bluetooth 2.1 Feature Pack supporting the most recent specification for Bluetooth Technology. 
Ability to record data on to Blu-Ray media natively in Windows Vista. 
Adds Windows Connect Now (WCN) to simplify Wi-Fi Configuration. 
Windows Vista SP2 enables the exFAT file system to support UTC timestamps, which allows correct file synchronization across time zones.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 22, 2008)

Does it have an official release day yet?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

I remember what happened last time you did it hehe

I really want to try out windows 7 is the beta closed?

I did not look out for the email, MS normally sends me all the builds.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I remember what happened last time you did it hehe
> 
> I really want to try out windows 7 is the beta closed?
> 
> I did not look out for the email, MS normally sends me all the builds.



How come that Microsoft sends you all builds.. are u a beta tester?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> How come that Microsoft sends you all builds.. are u a beta tester?



Yea, signed up years ago....but they send me so much spam I miss them a lot. Then they have time limits on how long you can get them.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

I think ill wait for the official release or a couple of years time when auto windows update has it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I think ill wait for the official release or a couple of years time when auto windows update has it.



By then we'll all be on W7.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah im just saying thats how long it takes i only got sp1 in september lol.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 22, 2008)

w7 6801 x64 is already looking better than vista x64.  Installs much faster,  runs faster,  uac slider bar rocks!  Hmm, how did I get here?....


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

Its coming along nicely windows 7 from what ive seen.

Whens is sp2 meant to be out officially?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> How come that Microsoft sends you all builds.. are u a beta tester?



ya i know damulta is and i am but im apprehensive i have too much vested in my os atm


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Its coming along nicely windows 7 from what ive seen.
> 
> Whens is sp2 meant to be out officially?





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Does it have an official release day yet?



few weeks end of december to Q1 09 before windows 7


----------



## Triprift (Nov 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> few weeks end of december to Q1 09 before windows 7




Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried this yet?

I will when I see some sort of feedback....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

im using it and its going really well not unstale at all


----------



## Darknova (Nov 22, 2008)

Just a note that this also works for anybody using Server 2008.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 22, 2008)

ooo! just got my mail (stupid spam mail thingy!) im gonna try this on monday, when i get home.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2008)

im downloadin g it will give my impressions any new improvments apart from bluetooth and exfat


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> im downloadin g it will give my impressions any new improvments apart from bluetooth and exfat



cool dud let us know


----------



## James1991 (Nov 22, 2008)

i just thought i would let you guys know that i tried this a *LONG* time ago(more than a month) and it got to 99% of stage 3 installing then it decided not to install and sat there for an hour uninstalling.

i might try again now if it is working for some of you


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2008)

not sure what else is different feels a bit faster and picture viewer is faster icons load faster too


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> not sure what else is different feels a bit faster and picture viewer is faster icons load faster too



cool well that makes 2 of us anyone else try it?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

Still on sp1 here im abit of a chicken lol.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2008)

when i installed it i had to download some file from microscotch and i had to allow some process in windows defender

its okay havnt noticed much probly under the hood stuff


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

me too it runs really well im hammering away at vantage and overclocking no hiccups at all not even a system slow down with SP2 infact maybe a little speed improvment.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

Is this one going to be similar to 1 in where if your up to date with your updates ya wont have as big a download?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Is this one going to be similar to 1 in where if your up to date with your updates ya wont have as big a download?



i was upto date with all of mine and SP2 was around 400mb


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 23, 2008)

you probly wont notice the speed increase that much with a quad cpu or a fast dual but i think on older systems things will be better


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

YAY, 100% on stage 3 of 3 and guess what popped up on the screen. "service pack did not install, reverting changes". i still hate it


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

James1991 said:


> YAY, 100% on stage 3 of 3 and guess what popped up on the screen. "service pack did not install, reverting changes". i still hate it



do a disk clean up do a registry clean up and make absolutely 100% sure that you defrag and delete everything in the temp nd prefetch folders i run into this problem at work...and these steps fix it ...as well as people who have updates pending (little sheild icon next to shutdown button in start menu)


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> do a disk clean up do a registry clean up and make absolutely 100% sure that you defrag and delete everything in the temp nd prefetch folders i run into this problem at work...and these steps fix it ...as well as people who have updates pending (little sheild icon next to shutdown button in start menu)



im cleaning the registry and just deleted 2.6GB of temporary crap. i will continue to delete stuff i dont need and then try it again


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

James1991 said:


> im cleaning the registry and just deleted 2.6GB of temporary crap. i will continue to delete stuff i dont need and then try it again



remember to do everything above it increases your odds


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> remember to do everything above it increases your odds



yeah, the prefetch and the 3 temp folders i found are empty, im checking for file system errors. i did a registry clean(did a few until no more errors), 737 problems. then i will defrag and try again and i will let you know what happens

oh and i dont have any updates waiting


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

James1991 said:


> yeah, the prefetch and the 3 temp folders i found are empty, im checking for file system errors. i did a registry clean(did a few until no more errors), 737 problems. then i will defrag and try again and i will let you know what happens
> 
> oh and i dont have any updates waiting



did you delete the stuff in the "temp" folder? its in the same folder you found prefetch


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> did you delete the stuff in the "temp" folder? its in the same folder you found prefetch



yep


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2008)

James1991 said:


> yep



cool well GL dude


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

im defraging then i will see what happens


----------



## Darknova (Nov 23, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Is this one going to be similar to 1 in where if your up to date with your updates ya wont have as big a download?



MS are moving away from HUGE Service Pack downloads, instead they will check what updates you already have, then only download what is needed. Also you will be REQUIRED to have SP1 first, so no SP2 from RTM.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

So more of the same excellent.


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> cool well GL dude



no luck here, exact same thing happened "service pack did not install - reverting changes"

i will just wait for the real one and if that doesn't work then *FORMAT*


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2008)

I was about to say that obviously there something your sytem dont like =/


----------



## James1991 (Nov 23, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I was about to say that obviously there something your sytem dont like =/



my system is just too good for SP2. i will be formatting soon anyway so i can use RAID but i will wait for the full SP2 and see if it installs straight after a format


----------

